# Shrub id



## Snigg (Jun 13, 2016)

Located in southwestern Pennsylvania. I believe it gets white flowers in the spring. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 13, 2016)

Here's a close up of the leaves.


----------



## Snigg (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks Buzz.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2016)

Snow ball bush or Annable Hydranga are the white flowers in round clumps the size of a baseball ?


----------



## redlawn 78 (Jun 25, 2016)

Philadelphus coronarius


----------



## redlawn 78 (Oct 14, 2016)

have u I.D.d this yet?


----------

